
CBP says it’s ‘unrealistic’ for Americans to avoid license plate surveillance - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/10/cbp-license-plate-surveillance/
======
NotSammyHagar
We should abolish CBP as well as ice, make license plate monitoring illegal
(if possible). Ang restrict the border cops to just a few miles of the border.

